# Pensacola beach shark



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to chicken bone this morn, got a nice Spanish strait away on frozen shrimp oddly enough. Shortly after yakking out a whole mullet on my 6/0 I got a nice run hooked up and landed a nice spinner. Was great because it jumped twice for me. Was a blast for everyone watching. Then nothing,I got a lil crowded so we left. Saw lots of rays, spanish running and a sea turtle. Nice day. Pics to come soon!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Spinners put on quite a show. Too bad you don't have video to post. I would have enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are some pics he sent me because he couldnt get them loaded for some reason.


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I would love to get one on video. Thanks a bunch devinsdad, couldn't do it without you.


----------



## scrawley09 (Mar 9, 2013)

Was that on the bay side or the gulf side?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Oz.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice catches man!


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, this was the gulf side.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job again Will! Bet that was something seeing him jump


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man, good size too


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice shark man, I'd love to hook into one like that soon.


----------

